# Telanthera Cardinalis and microsword



## Aquarius (Dec 5, 2012)

I've seen a lot of people write about successes with growing microsword. I have however not seen much written on "how" to plant it. I bought a row (6" x 1") and teased out small clusters of 1-3 blades with roots. I then tried planting them so the roots were about 1/2" under the top of eco-complete substrate. I tried doing this same technique in the past with larger gravel and non of it grew. It did not die but it would not propagate. The my substrate is 2-3 inches deep depending on location in the tank and the plants are 1.5" tall so I can not bury the roots deeply or the plants disappear. Do the roots need to be deeper?

As for the Telanthera, it is beautiful! Hoping to keep it as nice background plant but my tiger barbs seem to love the stuff. The second I dropped it in the tank you would have thought it was a cat with catnip. The tiger barbs actually even bit my arm which was kind of funny. *r2 Will they eventually leave the plants alone to grow? Also how fast will they grow with weekly dosing of Flourish and Flourish Excel? I'm hoping to avoid CO2 at this time. I also have 2 T5HO lights (48W over 29 gallon tank).

Thanks!


----------

